# What happens when my car gets older (2005-> 2006)? Rejected?



## theWTD (Sep 5, 2015)

I'm looking to buy a 2005 car to complete the requirements for Uber and Lyft in Minneapolis. 

What happens next year? They'll change the requirement to 2006. I'll still have a 2005 car. Will i get "fired?"


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Sounds like you should plan ahead if you want to drive for more than one year. 
Meeting the absolute minimum requirements actually costs more in the long run.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

Need to get a newer car otherwise you need to change your car next yrar


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

January 1, 2016 most likely a 2005 will not be allowed

Get at least a 2008


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

The OP may not be clever enough even to drive for Uber. That is saying something


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Nah, launch the shitbox.
Remember, there are no actual costs involved with being an Uber Partner.
You can make up to $90,000 per year.
Uber on!


----------



## theWTD (Sep 5, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> The OP may not be clever enough even to drive for Uber. That is saying something


What would your Mom say if she saw what u just posted? Thanks for being part of the community.


----------



## theWTD (Sep 5, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> January 1, 2016 most likely a 2005 will not be allowed
> 
> Get at least a 2008


Thank you for the feedback. I don't consider Uber to be a full-time job, as I will only be in the USA for a short time. Good to know they might cut me off. Hard to believe they can do that without any notice on their site that these changes can happen. I'm sure there are many people trying to Uber-driver and it'd be kind of them to mention that the car they buy might not be valid next year.

It'd be nice if they posted these sorts of things in the FAQ: "Yes, you may have a car thats OK today for Uber, but at any moment we may change the rules and you won't be able to use your car anymore."

I know of course someone can always get a new car, but I have a contract job for 6-12 months and just thought maybe I'd do Uber for fun.

To be perfectly honest, the money play on Uber is how to maximize the IRS $.56/mi deduction vs a cheap car.....and all that fun lives at the edge of what year is available. That's if you pay your taxes


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

theWTD said:


> What would your Mom say if she saw what u just posted? Thanks for being part of the community.


Get used to the "community'. You will hear it like it is here. 
Uber tells you the maximum age. That applies every year.... If you plan on driving yourself to the poor house like the rest of us, do the math.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

theWTD said:


> What would your Mom say if she saw what u just posted? Thanks for being part of the community.


My Mom it taking the long dirt nap.

That has nothing to do with your math skills.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

theWTD said:


> That's if you pay your taxes


.........considering that Uber sends to you a 1099, if you fail to pay the taxes, odds are that you will be receiving several Certified Letters (or notices to come to the Post Office to fetch the same) from the Internal Revenue as well as State, Local and Municipal Tax Agencies.

On your original question, Uber has been known to declare certain model years superannuated thus de-activating drivers of same who fail to replace their equipment. There seems to be no consistency to any of this with regard to market or service level of Uber. What years and types of vehicle that Uber allows seems to vary by market, as well. In some cases, Uber has been expanding the range of model years allowed. I suspect that the last occurs more in markets where there are driver retention problems that are worse than usual.

The only level of service where there seems to be any consistency in model year requirements appears to be Uber Taxi, a level of service that Uber offers in only a few of its markets. In the case of Uber Taxi, Uber tends to go with local regulation on vehicle superannuation. In some markets, Uber will be more restrictive in model years than local regulation when it comes to those that it will onboard for Uber Taxi, but not all.

I would check your local market, or, e-Mail Uber "Partner" "Support" to find out the current rules. You could try asking if there are any upcoming plans for changes in model year or type restrictions in your local market, but, you might be asking that in vain. Uber is not always forthcoming about its plans, even when such would help their "partners". Further, as the Customer "Service" Representatives are prone to giving canned answers, you might become even more frustrated than before. It might be worth a try, but do not expect too much.


----------

